# CPC Seeking Job in Maryland or Remote



## pattywh (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello my name is Patricia and I am seeking a Certified Coder position in Maryland in the Anne Arundel, Howard, Baltimore area. Also would be interested in Remote coding. Please email me at pawolnitzek@yahoo.com if you would like to talk to me or have any leads to a job.

Thank You 
Patricia


----------



## meganpoelzer (Dec 27, 2009)

*coder -part time , maryland*

We  are  a nephrology  practice  looking   for  a  part  time  coder  with  minimum  3 years  experience in nephrology  coding  . please  e-mail  resume  to  surav2@hotmail.com if interested


----------



## kbarbag (Feb 28, 2016)

pattywh said:


> Hello my name is Patricia and I am seeking a Certified Coder position in Maryland in the Anne Arundel, Howard, Baltimore area. Also would be interested in Remote coding. Please email me at pawolnitzek@yahoo.com if you would like to talk to me or have any leads to a job.
> 
> Thank You
> Patricia



what kind of experience do you have?


----------

